

Slightly outdated webpage (1996) - auggierose
http://ubiquitous.com/

======
tux
Looks better then Web 2.0 to me :-) Kind of reminds you of "green" design.

~~~
auggierose
Yes; I am just wondering why the site wasn't updated for so long.

~~~
alexforster
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Weiser](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Weiser)

He appears to have died within a year or two after this site was last updated.

[http://www.std.org/](http://www.std.org/) is also referenced as the website
of his band. This domain is likely worth upward of a million dollars.

~~~
auggierose
This is both eery and encouraging.

